

Bomb shelter datacenter: 360˚ panorama shots - serpent
http://www.fotograf.nu/360/bahnhof/

======
serpent
Some details:

[http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/11/14/the-worlds-most-super-
de...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/11/14/the-worlds-most-super-designed-
data-center-fit-for-a-james-bond-villain/)

 _want_ :D

